# iShares DEX Universe Bond Index (XBB.TO)



## Soybean (Nov 7, 2011)

I have some funds I would like to set aside for a couple of months. Would it be practical to put this into a bond fund, such as XBB? I am not exactly certain when I would need the funds, so I don't wish to put it directly into one bond. Thanks.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Soybean said:


> I have some funds I would like to set aside for a couple of months. Would it be practical to put this into a bond fund, such as XBB? I am not exactly certain when I would need the funds, so I don't wish to put it directly into one bond. Thanks.


Since you are only setting money aside for a couple of months, XBB is not a good choice. It is a bond fund and bond funds can fluctuate in value. If I were you, I would park the cash in a high interest savings account.


----------



## Soybean (Nov 7, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply, that is probably a better idea.


----------

